# finger coding



## rcbaker (Feb 2, 2011)

Example:
This is how we bill these codes all the time, exactly like the example.

Flexor tenosynovectomy,fds tendon-26145-59-f6
Flexor tenosynovectom,fdp tendon-26145-59-f6
flexor tenosynovectomy, fds tendon-26145-59-f7
flexor tenosynovectomy,fdp tendon-26145-59-f7



Question: are we using  this  correct way to use this code?

Tenolysis,flexor tendon;palm or finger,each tendon,fds -26440-59-f6
Tenolysis,flexor tendon;palm or finger,each tendon,fdp-26440-59-f6

Question: are we using this code correctly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jdemar (Feb 2, 2011)

I would agree, the code reads each tendon.


----------



## campy1961 (Feb 4, 2011)

Acutally instead of using mod 59,  you need to use mod 51 for multi procedures.  

So your claim should look like this - 26415 x 2 - F6, 26415 x2 - mod 51 & F7.

(This is depending how many tendons are involved.  If two or more are involved times it by the number 26415 x2 would be correct.)

This way the insurance companies knows that there are multiple tendons involved.  They may ask for op report and if so, just make sure that your doctor has listed the tendons involved for each finger.  

Anytime you are involving the tendons in the fingers do times the number, if more then one.  I would steer away from mod 59.  That is a red flag for an audit!!!!

Hope this helps. 
Connie


----------

